# Recurrent Miscarriers?



## shantiani (May 9, 2008)

I'm hoping to start a thread for people to share their experiences and information about recurrent miscarriages. I feel like having mc after mc opens a whole new can of worms, on top of the normal feeling of loss. Like, what "the [email protected]#$% is wrong with me?" sorts of feelings









It would be nice to see what tests people are doing, any lifestyle changes people are making, and how many recurrent mc'iers go on to have to have successful pregnancies.

I'll start.... I'm 32, TTC #1, and I've had 4 mc this year. I've done some testing so far. My karyotype- normal, my antibodies - normal, thyroid - normal, hCG during preg- normal. Sigh. Sometimes I feel inspired to just try and try until it works and other times I feel very defeated and broken and frustrated.

What I'm doing now - trying to lose some weight (I gained 20lbs during my year full of first trimesters) and get super healthy and relaxed. Since all of my pgs were one right after the other, I'm trying to wait a few months this time before TTC.

Favorite reads on the subject-
Coming to Term by Jon Cohen
and
http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/cgi...ull/14/11/2868


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

I am so sorry for your losses. My thoughts are w/you.


----------



## Deir (Aug 19, 2005)

I had a m/c 7 yrs ago after 2 plus years of IF then went on to have my 2 boys. This year we decided to try for # 3 . I had 2 m/c in a row- 1 in Jan and 1 in Feb. Now we are taking a few months off from trying for many reasons but I am scared that this is my new problem. I am amazed that getting pg was so easy for me but why I mc both? who knows? it is scary because I don't want to get obsessed and panicky. I've had moments of "why me?" but i try to think positively. In my case it is easier because I have 2 kids and after going through years of IF I thought I might never have any. Good luck to you.


----------



## clicksab (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your losses!

I've had two miscarriages in a row, one this past December and one this past week. It's been a complete shock to me. We got pregnant with my DD with no problems and it was a completely normal pregnancy. I can't help but wonder what is wrong with me now. I hate not knowing what is going on.
We haven't had any testing done, I've basically been told that testing comes after 3 miscarriages. I hope I never get there.

If I had money, I would probably be eating better and doing acupuncture. As it is, I'm trying to work out and get in better shape. I'm not at all overweight, but I used to be a dancer and I just don't feel healthy since I'm not exercising.

The hardest thing for me right now is that my DH and I are actually trying to avoid getting pregnant again for the next three months. We've never actively tried to get pg or avoided, we've always just left it up to God. So we're going to do NFP for the next few months, which has been a really hard decision for us to make. My midwife feels very strongly that I need at least 3 months to heal physically and emotionally from having two back to back losses, and I trust her judgement... and I just know that I couldn't handle if I got pg very soon.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

I have 1 dd and 2 back to back losses. All my test (clotting, immune, etc) came back normal. My RE said it's most likely due to age (mid 30's) and bad luck.

I'm just going to keep trying. Dh was ready to call it quits after my last m/c, and while he doesn't want to "try" to get pg again, he's willing to not use protection.

My plan is to use prog 3DPO, I have a ton left over from my last m/c, and baby aspirin after BFP. My OB believes low prog is just a sign of a failing pregnancy, but I'm hoping it might help. I didn't find out I was pg till 6-7w last time and didn't start prog till 7-8w.


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm sorry for your losses.

I miscarried twins after my second child, and then had four miscarriages before my youngest. I hear you on a "year of first trimesters" -- it was very exhausting. I had low progesterone (I had a short luteal phase, so I assume my losses were from low progesterone). I started taking vitex after my last mc, and I conceived and carried to term. I don't know for sure that it was progesterone, but it seems that way.

The recurring losses were also emotionally draining. I'm already an introvert, and I very much withdrew and just wanted to be on my own. We spent that year living in a very small apartment (dh got a new "foot in the door" job and I found out I was pg a few days after we moved; we moved out halfway through my pg with my youngest, so all of those losses were there) and things would have been a bit difficult otherwise (kids were not happy about the move, we no longer had a yard to play in, we didn't know anyone nearby, I hated city driving, etc.). My dh was very supportive and seemed to know all of the right things to say so I didn't feel like a failure; that was a huge help. Having others with similar experiences to talk to online was very helpful also.


----------



## jtrt (Feb 25, 2009)

I am in the midst of our third consecutive miscarriage. We found out 3-26 at the perinatologist appointment that our 8w+ baby no longer had a heartbeat. We have been married 13 years, have three healthy normal sons and have now had 3 consecutive, unexplained losses. The perinatologist drew a recurrent pregnancy loss panel on Thursday and we will expect results in 2-3 weeks. He seemed to think a clotting issue was likely to blame, though he stressed that is the problem in only about 15% of RPL. Our youngest will be 3 in May, our eldest is 8. We birth big, gorgeous babies at home without complications. I am in great health. So is my husband. WHY IS THIS HAPPENING TO US??? I want some answers and I want a plan. I hope you all get the answers and solutions you seek as well. Let's keep in touch.

Amy
--------------------------------------------------







: '00







: '04







: '06







7-08







1-09







3-09


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

For some reason, american doctors seem to know very little about these two infections. They, however, aren't rare at all and can cause recurrent miscarriages.

I'm very sorry about your losses (HUGS)


----------



## kerrybennysmama (Jun 15, 2004)

Hello,
I am almost 36 and here is my deal, had first son, now 5, no problems, first miscarriage 4/05 at 8weeks, then had infertilty for over a year, had IUI got pregnant again and suffered second m/c at 12 weeks in 7/06, continued to have infertility, had another IUI and had second son in 12/07. I had some testing done with revealed very little about me, but showed the second m/c to be chromosomal. I am now pregnant for the 5th time and things really arent progressing, so I will most likely offically be here soon, which really sucks. I requested testing after two mc becasue I couldnt bear the thought of doing it again. I found it helpful to work with an RE because they monitor you frequently and there are nurses there on staff avaiable to answer questions on a daily baisis. They also get bloodwork back the same day so if there is a problem they can address it quickly. I too have wondered what is wrong? More than one specialist has told me that since I am in my 30's that chromosomal abnormalites are likely to blame and bascially I have to keep trying until a get a good egg. Very scientific I guess, but it still hurts. I hate the ups and downs. I wasnt even tyring to get pregnant this time so I am just dredding the next few weeks. I am too familiar with it all.


----------



## SLOgirl (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clicksab* 
I'm so sorry for your losses!

I've had two miscarriages in a row, one this past December and one this past week. It's been a complete shock to me. We got pregnant with my DD with no problems and it was a completely normal pregnancy. I can't help but wonder what is wrong with me now. I hate not knowing what is going on.
We haven't had any testing done, I've basically been told that testing comes after 3 miscarriages. I hope I never get there.

If I had money, I would probably be eating better and doing acupuncture. As it is, I'm trying to work out and get in better shape. I'm not at all overweight, but I used to be a dancer and I just don't feel healthy since I'm not exercising.

The hardest thing for me right now is that my DH and I are actually trying to avoid getting pregnant again for the next three months. We've never actively tried to get pg or avoided, we've always just left it up to God. So we're going to do NFP for the next few months, which has been a really hard decision for us to make. My midwife feels very strongly that I need at least 3 months to heal physically and emotionally from having two back to back losses, and I trust her judgement... and I just know that I couldn't handle if I got pg very soon.


I am in the same boat--an early miscarriage in late December (at 5.5 weeks), then discovery of a 2nd at a 12-week ultrasound. The baby passed naturally (mostly sac, embryo didn't develop, though all levels showed as normal, healthy and rising at 8 week panel and exam) on Thursday after the diagnosis on Monday. Now I'm just waiting for my body to realize it's not pregnant. We conceived the first cycle after the last m/c, in mid-January (no period in between), and this time we're going to wait the full cycle to make sure all returns to normal. Since the other miscarriage was early, my Hcg went down quickly.

For those of you who have had 10-12 week m/cs before, how long was it before your hcg went down? How long before your period returned? I peed on a stick last night out of curiousity (since the bleeding has almost ceased), and it still turned up positive. I just want to know when it will be over, and I can be back to normal?!? I want to be hopeful for the next time, but, it's so tough. I just feel a little lost, and I can't concentrate.


----------



## shantiani (May 9, 2008)

Thank you all so much for sharing your experiences. I'm sorry for all of your losses







and I wish that none of us had to be here, but I am really glad to not be alone in this frustrating situation.

*Deir*,
It's interesting to hear how you and many of the OP's have had kids and experienced consecutive losses at different times. It makes me hopeful that this "whatever it is" could often be more of a temporary state rather than a permanent affliction.

*clicksab*, I'm sorry you're going through another one right now. Ugh.







I know what you mean... It is hard (and feels so bizarre) to WANT to be pregnant again so bad, but to try so hard to avoid it! Since we haven't found any other reason to blame the mc's on, and since my other preg's were 1-2 months after the mc's, waiting a few months is all I can think to do. I feel like I have to do SOMEthing, anything, so that next time around I have some hope that things might turn out differently.

*SLOgirl*, if I count from the worst day of the mc (passing the baby or most of the tissue) to 1st day of the next AF, my cycles went like this (my normal cycle is 28-29 days):
mc at 12.5 wks, AF 28 days later
mc at 5wks, bfp 30 days later
mc at 9wks, bfp 28 days later
mc at 11.5 weeks, AF 33 days later
Everyone's different of course, but from my experience, there is a good chance you'll be back to normal by your next cycle. We'll be rooting for you.

*chel*, my doctor said the same thing after 3mc. Just normal bad luck for someone "at my age". But after #4, she finally seemed to think more testing was in order.

*kerrybennysmama*, I'm sorry, mc's after infertility seems even more unfair. I really hope you don't have to join this club officially









*Amy*, Oh man, I'm sorry, you're in the middle of this again. We heard a hb before my last loss too. That's really hard.








I totally feel the same way .... we are both (relatively) young and very healthy. Everyone on both sides of my family pops out babies like it's nothing (my mom had me at home, my sister accidentally had her 2nd in the car!). Why this?????

*Brisen*, I totally hear you on the emotional draining... I felt like I had been mentally beat up by the end of this year. It's very nice to hear your story though, and to see that you have had a healthy baby after all. Thanks


----------



## SLOgirl (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a wonderful little neice who just turned 2, and who I love dearly. But right now, I can't even look at my sister in law. My neice was an oops guess we should have worn a condom since we've only been on a couple of dates, and thankfully it has worked out for her and my brother so far, but it's so frustrating to know that it's so easy for those who aren't trying. I went off the pill, spent three months avoiding to let my body get normal, when I went for the preconception check, the doc found pre-cancer, then three months of treatment before the go ahead to try. Then two miscarriages. I have done everything by the book--why in god's name did this happen to me? When SIL gets drunk and knocked up no problem (and drank for the first full month of the pregnancy, not realizing what had happened). For some reason, other pregnant women don't bother me, just her. She acts like it's no big deal (though she's never had a m/c, but has friends who have, who also treat it as no big deal). I know it's jealousy and sorrow, but I can't help being so angry at her for no fault of her own.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shantiani* 
*chel*, my doctor said the same thing after 3mc. Just normal bad luck for someone "at my age". But after #4, she finally seemed to think more testing was in order.

*shantiani*
so what additional testing are you having done?

my OB ran the tests as soon as we found out my last pg wasn't viable and referred me to a RE after the tests came back normal. Sadly, the RE couldn't tell me more than what I've learned here.

If I can't get pg before June I will try clomid, something I was going to do before but got pg, in the hopes that producing more eggs will increase my chances of a "good" egg.

Funny thing about waiting, I saw the RE about 3.5w after my m/c and he wanting to jumpstart AF with meds. He saw no reason to wait and wanted to do a clomid cycle ASAP. Dh wasn't ready to TTC so I didn't want to do a clomid cycle hoping he would be in the mode at the right time.


----------



## jtrt (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 
*shantiani*

Funny thing about waiting, I saw the RE about 3.5w after my m/c and he wanting to jumpstart AF with meds. He saw no reason to wait and....

This is so interesting to read because the doctor I saw yesterday implied that this m/c was likely because we did not wait long enough after the last one. I told her my other doctor said studies indicate there is no outcome-based benefit to waiting and she just kind of shrugged her shoulders.

I am happy to see that your doctor saw no benefit in waiting. I was feeling a little conflicted about our decision to TTC right away last time. We will definitely wait this time for test results, appointments, insurance approval, etc, but I do not believe for one second that getting pregnant right away caused this m/c.


----------



## btmama (Feb 14, 2009)

I am sorry for all of your losses, mamas!









Thank you for starting this thread. While there are certainly universal feelings associated with pregnancy loss. It seems that are unique issues within each subcategory of pregnancy loss/birth loss. It helps to hear from others who understand the range of emotions associated with repeat m/c.

I can completely relate to "What in the world is wrong with me!" I have really struggled with feelings of my body being broken and a loss of trust in my body. That part of repeat loss really stinks!

My OB said that they usually have patients do all the repeat m/c testing after 3 m/c. She said since I had two consecutive m/c, that it was suspicious enough to warrant testing and suggested it. She also mentioned that anytime a patient is struggling with questions after more than one m/c she offers the testing. I really like her bc she considers the emotional side not just the clinical norms that dictate statistics over intuition or piece of mind. I completely expected it to come back normal and was okay with that. I just needed the piece of mind to know that I ruled out any obvious signs that I was "broken". I did a big clotting panel (20 plus vials of blood) and a u/s to look for potential uterine issues. To my surprise, my testing did show a clotting disorder.

Much love, luck and healing to all of you!


----------



## shantiani (May 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 
*shantiani*
so what additional testing are you having done?


I went straight to an RE after #3. She said it was probably just bad luck, but ran some tests anyway since I asked for them. The first thing she tested was my karyotype (which came back normal) and my antiphospholipid antibodies (they were all normal, but aPG came back near the edge of the normal range. She said it was worth testing again in a few months but probably not an issue.) Then I got pregnant again before she could run anymore tests.

When I went back after mc #4, my RE was on maternity leave so I saw another RE in her office. She suggests imaging my uterus w/ saline (I think it's called a hysterosonography) and testing DF's karyotype. We have to wait on those until an insurance mess is worked out following the previous tests though (they are refusing to cover them because, although they DO cover diagnosing miscarriages, they are classifying this as infertility testing, which they don't cover.... even though it clearly is NOT! argh, anyway... karyotype testing is expensive!)

So, that's where we are on testing- waiting for either the insurance bureaucracy to get settled so we can do more tests, or for May to arrive when we'll just start trying again... whichever happens first.

Are those the same tests your OB or RE did for you?


----------



## shantiani (May 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jtrt* 
This is so interesting to read because the doctor I saw yesterday implied that this m/c was likely because we did not wait long enough after the last one.

I saw an RE after mc#3 and then a different RE after mc#4 and I asked them both about the risk / benefits of waiting to TTC after a mc. They both said that there is no evidence to suggest that waiting improves the outcome of the next preg. They said to just wait long enough to get some tests done if I wanted them. The only person who suggested waiting 3 months was my midwife and her reasons were more for emotional rather than physical healing. So, no way, you didn't do anything to make this happen! (And I'm kind of mad at your doctor right now for suggesting otherwise!







)









But with that said.... I am waiting 3 months this time. But that's because I really feel like my body has been through the ringer this year. I'm exhausted! Hormones surging, hormones falling, me gaining 20 lbs, going through bouts of anemia and post mc depression, then trying to get back in shape and then getting preg again and then all of it over again... omg. My poor abused bod!








So, instinctively it just feels like time for me to take a breather, get my fitness (and maybe my sanity!) back and then jump back in. I just needed some selfish me-time after all that. And I am feeling healthier and readier every day now.


----------



## shantiani (May 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *btmama* 
My OB said that they usually have patients do all the repeat m/c testing after 3 m/c. She said since I had two consecutive m/c, that it was suspicious enough to warrant testing and suggested it. She also mentioned that anytime a patient is struggling with questions after more than one m/c she offers the testing. I really like her bc she considers the emotional side not just the clinical norms that dictate statistics over intuition or piece of mind. I completely expected it to come back normal and was okay with that. I just needed the piece of mind to know that I ruled out any obvious signs that I was "broken". I did a big clotting panel (20 plus vials of blood) and a u/s to look for potential uterine issues. To my surprise, my testing did show a clotting disorder.

Much love, luck and healing to all of you!

That's really great of your OB to respect your wishes like that.... and wow, you got an answer! So, in your case, is there a solution? Are you taking baby aspirin or something else?


----------



## shantiani (May 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SLOgirl* 
I have a wonderful little neice who just turned 2, and who I love dearly. But right now, I can't even look at my sister in law. My neice was an oops guess we should have worn a condom since we've only been on a couple of dates, and thankfully it has worked out for her and my brother so far, but it's so frustrating to know that it's so easy for those who aren't trying. I went off the pill, spent three months avoiding to let my body get normal, when I went for the preconception check, the doc found pre-cancer, then three months of treatment before the go ahead to try. Then two miscarriages. I have done everything by the book--why in god's name did this happen to me? When SIL gets drunk and knocked up no problem (and drank for the first full month of the pregnancy, not realizing what had happened). For some reason, other pregnant women don't bother me, just her. She acts like it's no big deal (though she's never had a m/c, but has friends who have, who also treat it as no big deal). I know it's jealousy and sorrow, but I can't help being so angry at her for no fault of her own.

I know how that is. I am generally fine around babies and pregnant ladies (other than staring longingly at their bellies







), but right in the middle of my last mc I found out the 19yo daughter of an acquaintance got preg by accident. She was terrified and went back and forth about whether to keep it (she decided yes). And it wasn't that I was judging her or her situation.... it was just that I was overwhelmed by this feeling that she will be able to go through that pregnancy with absolute innocence. She is free to be totally oblivious to that desperate sensation of counting down days until the 2nd trimester. She will slide through 9 months, unaware it could go any other way. And it just made me feel more old and broken and jealous to watch her through my new jaded lenses.


----------



## marinak1977 (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## jtrt (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shantiani* 
I really feel like my body has been through the ringer this year. I'm exhausted! Hormones surging, hormones falling, me gaining 20 lbs, going through bouts of anemia and post mc depression, then trying to get back in shape and then getting preg again and then all of it over again... omg. My poor abused bod!









I can really relate to what you are saying! I am taking this time to exercise, lose the extra weight I gained during three failed pregnancies and heal my heart and spirit. I am anxious to receive the test results and make a plan to move forward.


----------



## bdoody11 (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi ladies,

I'm fresh off my second loss in six months. I have my D&C tomorrow. Sigh. I thought the first m/c was a fluke. It was at about 5 weeks, no pain, no clots. Physically it was very easy. When I got pregnant in January I thought this was it. We saw the heart beat 3 times at 6, 7 and 8 weeks. At 10 weeks we went for one last check and there was nothing there. It was heartbreaking. I'm now almost 11 weeks with no sign of any serious bleeding. I chose the D&C because I was scared of the pain and of seeing the baby. I also have a 2-year old, who is still nursing a few times a day and overnight, to take care of while all this is happening. Plus, we're trying to do cytogenetic testing on the baby (if insurance will cover it).

My next step will be doing bloodwork for recurrent pregnancy loss with my OB in about six weeks after my hormones have settled down.

I'm trying to stay positive and my DD certainly takes my mind off of everything. She makes me laugh everyday. We're making vacation plans for the summer including a girls weekend for me to Boston sans DD in August. I'm excited that it will be warm out and we can finally start getting outside. I'll see what my OB recommends in terms of waiting, but I assume we'll start trying gain in August. I would be lovely to get a sticky September BFP and have a June rainbow baby (my first m/c would have been due June 2009).








to everyone who is dealing with this.


----------



## jtrt (Feb 25, 2009)

I am still waiting on the blood test results from our RPL panel and have scheduled an appointment for 4-15 with a RE recommended to us by our midwife. I have been reading everything I can find about recurrent loss and am encouraged to learn that even if our tests show no "real reason" for our losses, we have a good chance at the next pregnancy producing a live baby. Regardless of the test results, I want aggressive treatment from a high-risk OB. I second shantini's recommendation of the book "Coming to Term" by Jon Cohen. Lots of good, unbiased information.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## bdoody11 (Aug 16, 2005)

The D&C was surprisingly easy, physically. Not much cramping, just tired. Emotionally, ehh. I'm OK, I guess. Some days are fine, others I'm crying in the Target parking lot. We are making summer vacation plans and that helps to have something to look forward to. I'm also really appreciating my daughter even when she's testing me with her 2 year-old antics. Not that I didn't before, but I have a new sense of how fragile pregnancy and birth can be.

Is anyone else freaked about all this men's biological clock stuff that is going around? Dh is 41 (42 next month). My doctor doesn't think it's an issue, but I've secretly wondered if it is all linked. Of course, there is nothing we can do about it, but it's just one more unknown.


----------



## shantiani (May 9, 2008)

Hi ladies!

jrt, any word on the test results yet?

bdoody, I know.... now we have both have clocks to worry about?? It does confound the problem, but then again.... it's only fair that we both have to age. Emotionally, it would kind of suck to think it was just us









I'm in a pretty good space right now. Taking a few months off has really helped me feel more like myself again. I'm obsessing less about what's wrong with me and feeling more relaxed in general. We'll see if I can maintain that through May when we start TTC again.

I'm feeling uncertain about taking more tests. I guess the hesitation is that my insurance is balking and they are fairly expensive to pay out of pocket. Right now I'm thinking that if I miscarry again, I'll do the rest of the tests regardless of cost. Maybe it's stupid to wait. My RE really thinks I should do the hysterosonography and DF's karyotype before TTC again. I don't even know why I feel such hesitation! It's still hard for me to believe there is really something wrong (well, something they are going to find, anyway). Even after 4 consecutive miscarriages!! I must be dense









How's everyone else doing?


----------



## figuresk8ermom (Oct 31, 2008)

I really wish I wasn't able to post in this thread but I have had 6 consecutive miscarriages.
Here is a bit of my story:
I have 3 healthy children dd6, ds4, ds3
They are all roughly 19 mos apart.

After my last ds we started trying again. I got pregnant right away. I started spotting around 9 wks and was sent for an ultrasound. The baby had passed and I miscarried naturally that wkend.

I got pregnant off of that loss. Unfortunately I loss that baby around 5 wks.

I had one cycle and tried again, I carried this baby without any problems until 18 wks. At that appt the midwives could not find a heartbeat but could hear the placenta. I went for an ultrasound the next morning...no HB. I was sent to the hospital where they did an induction and I delivered my son Jacob.

Some time passed and I we decided to try again, I carried until 16 wks on progesterone. I started to spot and was sent for another ultrasound...no HB, we had seen one at our precvious appt. I was sent home with misoprostaglandin and delivered a little girl at home but was rushed to the hospital due to a hemmorage. It was not nice, I lost consciousness and ended up needing a D&C.

I had given up hope, we got rid of all of our baby stuff, near the holidays roughly 8 mos later we found out we were expecting again... we lost another at 5 wks and again the next month.

I waited another cycle and DH and I decided to stop trying and just let things happen. I got pregnant. At about 6 wks I ended up in emerge with what they thought was an ectopic...nope found out everything was ok (some cysts) but that we are currently expecting twins! I am now 12 wks, on progesterone and had several ultrasounds... both babies look good.

I have had several tests run, genetic stuff done, an SHG and everything came back perfect!! I was happy that nothing was wrong but so disappointed that we had no answers


----------



## shantiani (May 9, 2008)

Wow, thanks for your story! I am so sorry to hear about all of your losses. Going through that 6 times just sounds so awful.









How wonderful to hear about your healthy twins! That's so exciting, and so encouraging for the rest of us.


----------



## sarahcecile (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm in the unfortunate club too...

We conceived our DD in 05 and carried and delivered her with no complications at all, and then things changed when we decided to have #2. I've had 3 early losses since November 2007 and we finally have some answers now. I went through all of the testing, FSH, estradiol, SHG, karyotype. And when they tested my karyotype they said that usually they have your partner's tested as well - I agreed but did not think there was any chance that anything was wrong with DH. It turns out my karyotype (and almost everything else) was entirely normal, but DH has a chromosome inversion that has been causing all of this. It can also cause birth defects, which is what truly frightens me.

I also just found out that something came back with my clotting panel. I am homozygous for one of the MTHFR gene mutations. I just got my homocysteine level back and it was normal. At the least I need to take mega doses of folic acid, b6, b12 and a baby aspirin, at most I need to take blood thinners to carry a pregnancy safely. The mutation can cause miscarriage, among other things.

It's a crazy ride. I am so ready move on, but I really do want to have another child.







s to all of you, I know how hard this all is.


----------



## mwright (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm here too.









I'm having my second early miscarriage right now. second one in a row. My last pregnancy was two yrs ago. What are the chances that this is just a fluke? My first pregnancy was just fine. And now I've had two loss's in a row. I don't get it. I'm young, healthy, fit so what gives? I'm RH- but from what I'm reading, that isn't linked to miscarriages. ugh, I feel like there are no answers. I am seriously so sad over this. Why is my body failing? Or why aren't my baby's developing???


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

I had three losses in 2007. I gave birth to a 20 week old baby in Feb, had a 5 week loss in May, and a 17 week loss in November. We have two children who were healthy pregnancies and big ( 10 lbs, and 9.4 lbs) babies. We have had EVERY test done on me and had chromosomal compatability tests done on dh and I. Everything came back normal...completely and utterly normal. We have no answers. It's been very frustrating to say the least. We haven't ttc since our loss on Nov. 30th, 2007. We just don't have the confidence yet. I've been praying about it as it's really the only thing I can do.

Fortunately for most people, and I'm sure for you, you'll find out what's going on and make the neccessary adjustments. Good luck to you!


----------



## bdoody11 (Aug 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mwright* 
I'm here too.









I'm having my second early miscarriage right now. second one in a row. My last pregnancy was two yrs ago. What are the chances that this is just a fluke? My first pregnancy was just fine. And now I've had two loss's in a row. I don't get it. I'm young, healthy, fit so what gives? I'm RH- but from what I'm reading, that isn't linked to miscarriages. ugh, I feel like there are no answers. I am seriously so sad over this. Why is my body failing? Or why aren't my baby's developing???

















, mama. I know exactly what you're feeling. I've had two early first trimester losses in a row after a healthy full term pregnancy. It's not fair that we have to go through this and not to have any answers. I can only hope and pray that we find our way through and are holding our rainbow babies very soon.

From a more medical perspective, my doctor is going to start running tests now that I've had my second loss. Are you thinking of doing the same? I can take hope that there are many mamas on this board that have been in our situation that have gone on to have healthy babies.


----------



## mwright (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bdoody11* 







, mama. I know exactly what you're feeling. I've had two early first trimester losses in a row after a healthy full term pregnancy. It's not fair that we have to go through this and not to have any answers. I can only hope and pray that we find our way through and are holding our rainbow babies very soon.

From a more medical perspective, my doctor is going to start running tests now that I've had my second loss. Are you thinking of doing the same? I can take hope that there are many mamas on this board that have been in our situation that have gone on to have healthy babies.









to you too!! I think I will give it another shot before requesting some testing. I am just hoping it was a fluke, for both of us! I am going to take mega doses of Folic Acid, B vitamins, fish oils, garlic, and raw vinegar. Even tho I don't have a diagnoses for MTHFR, I'm thinking I will treat myself naturally as if that's what I'm dealing with. At least it wont hurt.

Please keep us posted, mama!!


----------



## jtrt (Feb 25, 2009)

I got my test results today and all that showed up is MTHFR hetero A1298C. My peri (who is now fired) has been no help throughout this process and even had his nurse discuss our test results with me on the phone. She said he has "no recommendations for you" and told us to "keep trying until we get a viable pregnancy." I am a RN myself and if someone else told me this story, I would say "I'm sure you misunderstood something. When is your appointment with him?" Well, we don't have one! He just has his nurses call and give the results and then he washes his hands of us. I am just in shock. And I am enraged.

How do you send a 37 year old with three consecutive miscarriages off to just "try again?" Ridiculous!

We have an appointment tomorrow with a reproductive endocrinologist and I hope he has some insight to offer. Anyone else have any ideas to share?

Amy


----------



## shantiani (May 9, 2008)

Amy,
You seriously need a new doctor! I'm glad you're seeing a new RE tomorrow. Even though all of my tests (so far) came back normal, my RE sat down to tell me about the results and what it meant to not find a smoking gun, and what to do next, etc. What she told me is that they just don't find a cause in 50% of the cases of recurrent mc, and that those people tend to eventually have viable pregnancies. She also pointed out that TLC has been the one "treatment" that has actually proven to improve future success (by alot, something like 60%?). I had read this before, but she verified it and said that although it seems like "voodoo", it works and so it's worth a try next time. (TLC being more frequent check ups and lots of positive feedback.)
I hope your appt tomorrow is much more helpful!
Shanti


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd like to join you guys, if its OK.

I'm going through my third miscarriage since the birth of my DD and had suffered several before my pregnancy with her.

I'm still a bit emotional and not overly chatty at the moment but I cherish the potential support and knowledge that I'm not alone.

Also, I'm very sorry for all the losses the rest of you have suffered. Its such a horrible thing to go through.


----------



## shantiani (May 9, 2008)

Welcome Rhiann,
I'm sorry for your losses and that you have one so fresh to suffer through.








You take your time to get chatty, and we'll be here waiting.








You're not alone.


----------



## jess_paez (Jul 5, 2008)

i'm sending lots of love and hope you all get answers!







s!


----------



## jtrt (Feb 25, 2009)

Hello and gentle hugs to the new mommas joining us.

It is now unanimous. Two OBs, a perinatologist and a reproductive endocrinologist have all told us that our losses are unexplained and we just have to "keep trying until we get a viable pregnancy."

I am supposed to take 4mg of folic acid and a whole aspirin a day in addition to my prenatal vitamin. Once pregnancy is confirmed, I will start on progesterone again. Otherwise, no help is available. I told all of them about the studies I read stating that women with unexplained RPL benefited from heparin or Lovenox and every single doctor said that was "experimental" and would not prescribe it for me.

I just cannot believe after all the years of birthing at home, and refusing all of their tests and medications that I finally go to the medical community for help and they tell me there is no real treatment available for me. Its the ultimate irony.

We are trying to conceive this cycle as the RE said I have a nice lining and a 13mm follicle was detected on u/s Wednesday. I see no sense in wasting 2-3 extra months if me being so "old" is the problem here.

Sorry to be so sarcastic and bitter. I know you ladies understand the frustration and anger I feel right now. Anyone have any suggestions or ideas to share with me?


----------



## octobher (Apr 19, 2009)

I have had 13 miscarriages from 1994 - 2008 with 4 live births. 1 miscarriage was late term twins and another one was a set of twins in 2000.. i lost one at 12 weeks and my daughter survived. I was just diagnosed last year with antiphospholipid antibody syndrome. It is a blood disorder that causes repeat miscarriages.

with our last baby i had 3 miscarriages in a row ...each time getting progressively LESS excited in order to brace myself....i had a lot of mixed emotions after i hit 12 weeks with her. i felt like i got gyped because i refused to get excited those first few months.

I obviously have no problems actually getting pregnant...it is keeping them. we are going to be trying again this fall and i am nervous / scared / not sure. however now that i am diagnosed I will be going on heparin and progesterone immediately to help prevent miscarrying again.


----------



## octobher (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jtrt* 

I am supposed to take 4mg of folic acid and a whole aspirin a day in addition to my prenatal vitamin. Once pregnancy is confirmed, I will start on progesterone again. Otherwise, no help is available. I told all of them about the studies I read stating that women with unexplained RPL benefited from heparin or Lovenox and every single doctor said that was "experimental" and would not prescribe it for me.


Have you by chance gone to a hematologist and talked to them about your recurrent pregnancies? That is where I got my diagnoses and they have NO hesitations about heparin...they are actually the ones that told me they WANTED me to come in asap after getting a positive to start immediately. I also take aspirin everyday and also needed progesterone with my last and will be taking it again with the next. Ask for every blood test that is in alignment with recurrent miscarriages. It took me years to get diagnosed...although I was not actively looking for anything. The only reason I got diagnosed is that I was a very high risk pregnancy due to my previous pregnancies and they found my daughter had multicystic kidneys at 21 wks pregnant. It was the high risk dr. that sent me to the hematologist.

Good luck hun....


----------



## mamatolevi (Apr 10, 2009)

Howdy folks. I'm bringing this up b/c I just don't see it mentioned.

I had two losses in a row back in 2000. At the 2nd loss, I insisted (and if DH hadn't been with me it wouldn't have happened) that genetic testing be done on the tissue. Well, as it turns out, there _was_ an issue and they did further testing on me and DH and we learned that DH carries a particularly nasty balanced translocation which was the cause of our losses. The particular chromosomes involved are rare but balanced translocations can happen with any sets of chromosomes.

If we had not found the cause at that time, we'd never have known. (More importantly, _I_ would never have known that nothing was wrong with _ME_.) our third prgcy was a success, then two more losses and then another baby and two more losses. I'm now pg with what will hopefully be our 4th, but we don't know yet if it will stick. I've never had the three consecutive losses that are the normally trigger my old (and long since fired) ob to do any inquiry into the causes.

Anyhow, my point here is to just point out that the cause of recurrent losses might have nothing to do with the usual culprits that docs look for. Are our drs doing genetic screening? If you've asked, what kind of responses are you getting?


----------



## jtrt (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatolevi* 
. Are our drs doing genetic screening? If you've asked, what kind of responses are you getting?

Great point! We have been offered karyotyping by the RE and we are just awaiting insurance approval as they could not decide on a good code for my dh's requistion form. My form, on the other hand, proudly proclaims that I am a "HABITUAL ABORTER." As soon as insurance approves testing, we will have blood drawn to determine if this is our problem. I am doubtful, as we had 3 normal, healthy babies in a row and then 3 miscarriages in a row but I know anything is possible. Thanks for bringing up this important aspect of RPL.


----------



## bdoody11 (Aug 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jtrt* 
Great point! We have been offered karyotyping by the RE and we are just awaiting insurance approval as they could not decide on a good code for my dh's requistion form. My form, on the other hand, proudly proclaims that I am a "HABITUAL ABORTER." As soon as insurance approves testing, we will have blood drawn to determine if this is our problem. I am doubtful, as we had 3 normal, healthy babies in a row and then 3 miscarriages in a row but I know anything is possible. Thanks for bringing up this important aspect of RPL.

Amy, I'm so sorry that you don't feel like you're getting the support you need from your doctors. I too want medical intervention for my losses and I've felt that everyone wants to be hands off. What gives? I thought doctors love to prescribe medicine!









One of the reasons I chose the D&C is because I wanted to test the baby for chromosomal abnormalities (or really just to see if we could find any answers). My results aren't in, but should be by my next appointment on May 8. I know my doctor wants run an RPL panel on me, but I will also be asking about karotyping for me and DH.

Can I get an opinion on my situation? I've always had short LPs (7-10 days), but have never had problem conceiving (5 months to conceive DD, 2 months to conceive my other two losses). My doctor ran a progestrone test during my LP and claimed it was high enough to sustain an pregnancy. During my last pregnancy my progesterone was 14 at 17dpo. They said that anything over 10 was good. It was never tested again. I really want to do progesterone supplements for the next pregnancy. My doctor thinks they are not warrented and not proven to help pregnancy outcomes.

I don't think my last loss was caused by a progesterone deficiency. I miscarried at 8w4d and it was missed miscarriage. By 11 weeks I was barely spotting when I had the D&C. If it was progesterone related I assume I would have started bleeding as it dropped.

What do you ladies think? Do you doctors do progestrone supplements as a precaution rather than as a treatment for a specific condition?


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bdoody11* 
What do you ladies think? Do you doctors do progestrone supplements as a precaution rather than as a treatment for a specific condition?

my OB doesn't believe in prog supplements, thinking low prog is just a sign of a failed pg and not a cause. I think this is a common view for OBs. My RE was all for taking prog from 3dpo on.

my Ob didn't want to give me prog with a level of 10 (I had decent hcg but was clueless about my dates). Only after I had a follow up test with a great hcg rise, but a prog level of 9 did my OB finally agree to give me prog, but then just gave me an oral dose. after reading on here that there were better ways I insisted on crinone. OB was easy to convience, but insurance was a pain. I started to spot the day before I got approved.

I still have left over crinone and plan to take it for my next cycle. I would have taken it this cycle, but couldn't dtd anytime near O.


----------



## jtrt (Feb 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by bdoody11
What do you ladies think? Do you doctors do progestrone supplements as a precaution rather than as a treatment for a specific condition?

Ugh, progesterone! Don't get me started!







My luteal phase is 11-12 days long. I received a prescription from an OB I saw after my first loss in September 2008 for Clomid and Prometrium 200mg by mouth daily. I was to take the Clomid cd 4-8 to help produce more foilicles and the Prometrium was started on 1dpo. My progesterone level at 17dpo was 79! This pregnancy stopped developing at 6 weeks and was lost at 9w5d.

With our last pregnancy, I took the Prometrium orally once a day until 7 weeks when my midwife told me that oral progesterone is very poorly utilized by the body. She prescribed compounded progesterone vaginal suppositories.

The RE I saw last week said neither of these forms of progesterone are very beneficial and said he recommends the vaginal gel like Crinone 8%. He said that my "great" progesterone level of 79 was really the metabolite of the drug and not a true marker of my body's utilization of the drug where it is needed.

THEN, the high risk OB I saw this week said she thinks Prometrium is fine but does NOT recommend taking it until pregnancy is confirmed as it can negatively affect implantation.

To say I have NO IDEA what to do is an understatement. I have not felt supported or "heard" by these doctors but they are reputed to be excellent. The RE practices at UT Southwestern Medical Center in Dallas and the MFM is at a huge hospital in Fort Worth. They are certainly not quacks or dummies. But the level of disagreement among 4 specialists is stunning and very frustrating. I realize the research is inconclusive. But come on! Seriously? No one gets together on these issues and comes up with a practical application? Its unbelievable to me that 4 different doctors told me 4 conflicting things.

I will take a progesterone of some sort next time because I think it might help. It is easy for me to say "Find a different doctor if you want to try progesterone and your doc won't do it" but I know firsthand how difficult, time-consuming, expensive and frustrating it is to "interview" doctors.

This whole journey is horrible and I feel genuine compassion and kinship with each of you. The verses of our songs my be different but the refrain is the same. We want answers. We want help protecting our babies. We want to be treated with compassion and respect.

Its just not too much to ask.....


----------



## bdoody11 (Aug 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jtrt* 
This whole journey is horrible and I feel genuine compassion and kinship with each of you. The verses of our songs my be different but the refrain is the same. We want answers. We want help protecting our babies. We want to be treated with compassion and respect.

Its just not too much to ask.....









s, jtrt. This is a hard road and I am hoping and praying each of us finds our path to our rainbow babies.

Thank you for sharing your saga! I will bring it up with my doctor in May and see what she thinks. At this point she may give it to me if it will make me feel better. Funny thing is I always think about my first pregnancy where I had some brown spotting on 14dpo and rushed out to get OTC progesterone. I used it until 9 weeks. That is my only pregnancy that stuck. Of course, many say that OTC prog is usless if you have true LPD/prog deficiences. However, it just makes me think...

My feelings may also change based on what the findings are the chomosomal anaylsis. If we know what caused the miscarraige (i.e. trisomy) I may feel less insistant.


----------



## heatherdeg (Dec 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jtrt* 
He seemed to think a clotting issue was likely to blame, though he stressed that is the problem in only about 15% of RPL.

Hmmm... I must be in the 15%. My peri said I had antiphospholipid syndrome but subsequently no cardiolipin problems showed up on my bloodwork (years later--and apparently it doesn't change).

But my babies would die in slow motion because there were apparently clots forming in my placenta that was choking out nourishment and not allowing them to grow.

Know what? No clue how true that is. I know it looked like it could explain the problems. I know that I have hyperinsulinism and that it predisposes you to "sticky blood" (clotting issues).

And I know I was fortunate enough to have one "stick" and he's now 5yo--but the pregnancy was a NIGHT. MARE.

NOT. DOING IT. AGAIN. Of course, I say that but I wound up very surprisingly 3mo pregnant in early March with a baby girl that was not well, had chromosome problems and was doing me in.









Also--apparently cytomegalovirus (CMV--kind of like Epstein Barr but it can lay in remission for long periods of time) will screw with a pregnancy, too.

I don't know what the RE panels test for. I BELIEVE fasting insulin levels are on that panel, though.


----------



## mamatolevi (Apr 10, 2009)

progesterone is certainly controversial. I know it's used to treat a luteal phase defect which I know I don't have. I've heard so much contradictory information about it that I decided its efficacy was unproven and started stopping it earlier than instructed, or as in my prgcy, didn't even check my levels. My old dr's attitude about it was "it can't hurt, it might help."

I kept getting put on it as my levels were low, even in the pregnancies that stuck, and I felt all it did was make me sick. I did not even check prog this pregnancy and so far, haven't been nearly as sick as the others. I feel like it makes a "bad" (for lack of a better term) pregnancy stay longer that it otherwise would, but my then dr told me that wasn't the case.

and yes, "habitual aborter" has got to be the most offensive term in the whole medical dictionary.


----------



## jtrt (Feb 25, 2009)

How are all you doing? Any updates, news or thoughts to share?

I am 4w3d. My first beta at 12dpo was 65 and I am awaiting the results from my second beta today. I have been alternating Prometrium 200mg with compounded progesterone 100mg suppositories 2-3 times a day. I found an OB who agreed to prescribe heparin for me so I have been injecting heparin twice a day since 12dpo. I am also taking baby aspirin, 4mg folic acid and Zervalx.

I hope you all are doing well! Please update when you have a moment!


----------



## ~Mamaterra~ (Jul 5, 2006)

Well we sure share a sad wisdom indeed, don't we?

3 healthy pg=3 healthy babies

Then 5 back to back m/c (set of twins and ruptured ectopic)=one f'ed up mama for a long time.

Had all the testing, gone to all the drs' and was told that I just bore the brunt of everyone elses' statistics. Dr. L gently told me that I just had really, REALLY bad luck. Lovely.







:

Just sold our baby clothes this past weekend


----------



## amberchap (Jan 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Mamaterra~* 
Well we sure share a sad wisdom indeed, don't we?

3 healthy pg=3 healthy babies

Then 5 back to back m/c (set of twins and ruptured ectopic)=one f'ed up mama for a long time.

Had all the testing, gone to all the drs' and was told that I just bore the brunt of everyone elses' statistics. Dr. L gently told me that I just had really, REALLY bad luck. Lovely.







:

Just sold our baby clothes this past weekend









That sounds very similar. My first 3 pregnancies resulted in the 3 healthy children I have. Then I had 4 losses after them, 2 first trimester and 2 second trimester. They told me it was just bad luck after testing which is so wonderful to hear.







We sold most our baby stuff last year as we really thought that was it and that was very hard. This year though we are now expecting our little surprise and hoping the statistics are in our favor this time.


----------



## shantiani (May 9, 2008)

I'm sorry you're feeling down, Mamaterra







s

jtrt and mamachap- Congratulations! All of my fingers and toes are crossed for your sticky babies!







:

AFM, we are just about ready to start trying again. We aren't going to do anything different really, except that I plan to exercise a lot more this time (I feel like it stabilizes my blood sugar and my hormones). We're just hoping that waiting 3 cycles gave my body enough time to correct whatever was off. Wishful thinking maybe, but I just don't know what else I can do.


----------



## GMum (Apr 25, 2008)

Hello, everyone, I am aso grateful to find this thread today. I am so sorry to hear of all these losses and my heart goes out to you all.

I am having my 3rd m/c. I am 36 and have one healthy amazing toddler. The first m/c was before DD at 10 weeks, the last two were in Feb ( 7 weeks) and May 1st (almost 9 weeks) of this year.

My Dr. is willing and even suggested that we run tests but I have no idea what to expect and I am terrified that they won't find anything that can be successfully treated. I have a very short LP but my Dr doesn't believe that progesterone will help. During this m/c we got a hb and scan looked good but hcg levels were low and not rising enough. Then she stopped growing and her hb stopped.

I'm not sure where to turn next or what to think and I don;t know what the heck is wrong with my body! I so badly want another baby but this m/c was brutual and I was hospitalized for severe blood loss. I am not sure how many more of these my body can go through before it packs in for good...I am slowly going insane.

The Dr. wants us to wait 2 cycles now as she believes that getting pg right after a m/c increases the risk of m/c.

I am going to read everything I can find in the meantime.

Thank you so much for starting this thread.


----------



## bdoody11 (Aug 16, 2005)

I got my pathology report back today and I wanted to give an update. It turns out that it was a partial molar pregnancy. Basically, two of my husband's sperm penetrated the egg and the baby had 69 chromosomes instead of 46. She called it a Trisomy XXX. It makes me a bit sad to think that if only one sperm had made it through I would be probably pregnant with a healthy baby girl.

The good news is that since this is a randomly occurring chromosomal event and she doesn't think it should affect our ability to have a healthy baby in the future. For that reason we are not going to delve into the all the extra testing at this time.

I've done some reading on partial molars and yikes, it's a bit scary. My dr. didn't even mention the chance of cancer from lingering cells (the actual statistic is 5%). She is monitoring my hcg, but that's about it. We have been given the green light to try in August. I got my period on Monday, almost 4 weeks to the day from my D&C so my body seems to be getting back on track.

Thinking of everyone here as we approach Mother's Day.


----------

